# jokes



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:57:03 GMT*
You might be a little TOO Hooah if...
Your kids call the sandbox "NTC".
Your wife has mermites in the China Cabinet.
Your older kids call the youngest one "Cherry".
When your wife left you, you had a Change of Command.
Your wife carries a buttpack instead of a Gucci purse.
Your kids would rather get SIMNET than Nintendo 64.
When your family gets together, you call them "Slice Elements".
You butter your toast with a bayonet.
If your kids get a wrong answer in school they immediately drop and knock 
out 20.
Your personal license plate says "At Ease".
All of your kids‘ names begin with "AR".
Your grandmother won the Week of the Eagles.
Your POV has your name stenciled on the windshield.
Anyone using the TV remote control must dispatch it first.
Your kids are hand receipt holders.
Your kids practice Drill and Ceremony at recess.
Your dog‘s name is "Ranger".
Your kids pull night guard shifts by the mailbox.
Your wife has a better high and tight than your commander.
Your kids sound off with "Airborne" or "Air Assault" every time their left 
foot hits the ground.
Your wife won‘t buy anything unless it has a National Stock Number.
Your kids have to wax and buff the floor before going to school.
When your dog died, he got a 21-gun salute at Arlington.
Your kids call their teachers "REMFs" and the other kids at school "legs."
Your daughter‘s dolls wear starched uniforms.
Your daughter complained that her new Barbie‘s hair wasn‘t within regulation 
and then cut it.
If your kids fail a test, they get a Letter of Reprimand and an Article 15.
Your kids salute their grandparents.
Your kids get an LES with their allowance.
All your meals at home are MREs.
Your kids painted their Big Wheels camouflage and stuck bumper numbers on 
them.
All your household possessions were issued by CIF.
Your kids get sent to the "big house" at Leavenworth if they‘re 
disrespectful.
Your kids complain if they can‘t have gym class five days a week.
Everyone does six pullups before sitting down at the dinner table.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

